# Now that the Dust has Settled, What did you Order from the Lionel Catalog?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

It's been about a month since Lionel released their 2016 Signature Catalog.Since the dust has now settled, what did you order from it and why?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Nothing, I was on the fence for another set of the Legacy reefers but passed on them.

Bill


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

This is the first catalog of any type that I have preordered anything from in many years. I ordered both AFT sets and the separate sale AFT sound car (hopefully Lionel will make the additional cars, especially the entrance car). Also the LionChief Plus NYC Mikado for use at National Capital Tracker shows to let spectators operate. Plus a couple of sensor cars to go with my older Legacy engines, and two PowerHouse 360s to replace my TPC400s. I hope they do not all arrive at the same time, and not at Christmas.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

UP Excursion Train (I know-you're all surprised).
VL Reefers


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I pre-ordered six items from Patrick's Trains:
6-82761 – Legacy Union Pacific SD90
6-82840 – Santa Fe PS-4 flatcar with trailer
6-83527 – Santa Fe PS-1 boxcar with sound 
6-83071 – Lionchief Plus Universal Remote
6-82974 – Lionchief Plus Southern Pacific A5 0-4-0
8-82975 – Lionchief Plus Baltimore & Oh. A5 0-4-0


----------



## Casey10s (Jan 20, 2011)

I was going to order the Amtrak FP40H and the Amtrak cars but decided not to. The cars and engine are too far apart in years. I think I will hold off until the next Genesis set that is made by somebody. Other than that, I may wait until some of the cars are delivered and maybe buy some box cars. I will wait until the next MTH catalog to see what is in it.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I ordered the Vision Line GG1, the CNW PS-1 sound car, and the 2016 Xmas boxcar.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I ordered the Lionchief Hogwarts Express, some PE boxcars, and am on the fence about some reefers. I also decided to build some custom Hogwarts Express Coaches (imagine that)… just had 4 MTH LMS scale coaches arrive via UPS. The large windows are going to allow me to do some very interesting things for my little wizards.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

One...so far...the 6-83071 – Lionchief Plus Universal Remote.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

So far only the UP Excursion Train. I'm on the fence for the Penn Central passenger set and an Amtrak Cabbage or two also.

I may get a few of the 8 door high cubes and a few auto racks later on. 

The only scale GG1's I'm after now are the Penn Central "Black Jack" and the PRR #4859, which has been named the state electric locomotive of Pennsylvania and is on the National Register of Historic Places, parked at the Harrisburg, Pa. Amtrak Station. #4859 pulled the first electrically powered train from Philadelphia to Harrisburg on January 15, 1938, and it pulled the last GG1-powered freight train on November 22, 1979.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Brian, I didn't order anything. There were a few items of interest, but I'll wait for them to hit the stores.

PRRRunner, good to see you here. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I went for the GG1.......always liked it but never pulled the trigger....glad I waited.

-Pete


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

I would love to purchase the Penn Central Baggage Car, (anyone want to break up the set) and the GG1's are so very tempting....

The gantry crane (fully command controlled) is also getting my attention.

Paul


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Paul, the Gantry crane is one of the best accessories ever...I have the TMCC MOW one and it's fun, and now I can run it on my IPad with sound.

I have it straddling a side track, with another side track adjacent, and surrounded by Gondolas filled with old rails and hardware, it's fun to shift the items all around with the crane.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

86TA355SR said:


> UP Excursion Train (I know-you're all surprised).


I'm totally shocked.  I have that on order as well. Nothing else so far has tempted me and as I still have stuff in the pipeline from the last couple of catalogs I doubt that anything will - if reason prevails.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Way too much stuff I don't NEED, but I couldn't help myself. Hi, my name is Doug.... and I have a problem.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm going to pass this time around.


----------



## U-boat (Oct 27, 2015)

After a dust storm of decision making within my budget, the following:
B&O and Pa LC+ 0-4-0
B&O PS-1 sound car
WM caboose
Batman LC set

Looking forward to York, received my purple badge the other day...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

*"Looking forward to York, received my purple badge the other day.."*

A lot of us agree with this statement.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I went for another set of the VL PFE Reefers, the Amtrak F40PH, a PRR sound car, and three sensor cars. I got two semi-scale ones to take apart and use the sensors in some locomotives and one scale on.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I ordered the same thing I order every year, nothing...

I typically wait til folks get product in their hands and offer up a few reviews before I buy anything. It may cost a bit more but I'm good with that!


----------



## Patapsco Valley RR (Feb 23, 2016)

I ordered the Vision Line GG1. Was on the fence for the sound car. The Christmas cars, I pick up when they ship to the LHS.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

VL reefers, VA Allegheny. Nuff.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Patapsco Valley RR said:


> I ordered the Vision Line GG1. Was on the fence for the sound car. The Christmas cars, I pick up when they ship to the LHS.


Which one? I ordered the Tuscan 5 stripe.

We will have to double head them when they come in.


----------



## Patapsco Valley RR (Feb 23, 2016)

The boys wanted the Amtrak one to run all our Amtrack cars. I already have a MTH PRR 5 stripe GG1. Running the Amtrack with the PRR may or not look good double heading.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Patapsco Valley RR said:


> The boys wanted the Amtrak one to run all our Amtrack cars. I already have a MTH PRR 5 stripe GG1. Running the Amtrack with the PRR may or not look good double heading.


That's a good idea, I will be interested to see it when it arrives, the high air intakes will be cool.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

One VL GG1

Probably green, probably riveted .... have to decide by tomorrow morning.

Never had one. Always wanted one ..... just because they're cool.

I'm downsizing my O scale hobby to a 2-month Christmas layout. This GG1 is going to pull my scale Polar Express cars on it .... as odd as that may seem. I think the sparkling pantographs will be kinda Christmasy.


----------



## Boilermaker (Sep 24, 2015)

BN boxcar with sounds


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Patapsco Valley RR said:


> I ordered the Vision Line GG1. Was on the fence for the sound car. The Christmas cars, I pick up when they ship to the LHS.





Craignor said:


> Which one? I ordered the Tuscan 5 stripe.
> 
> We will have to double head them when they come in.


Nope, nope, no way….. you're not going to do it this time!! You guys are not going to talk me into one of these really neat GG1's. Forget it!


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_ Lionchief Plus Universal Remote.
and a Ps-1 sound car. _

_ and who knows, We may even get them this year !!!_


----------



## Patapsco Valley RR (Feb 23, 2016)

Traindiesel said:


> Nope, nope, no way….. you're not going to do it this time!! You guys are not going to talk me into one of these really neat GG1's. Forget it!


Just remember the Penn Central GG1 you missed out on at York. There is one in the catalog that would work well on your layout.


----------



## pstackow (Feb 24, 2016)

What I ordered was the 8 scale double door High Cube box cars, 4 scale auto racks, 4 sound box cars, Bucyrus Crane with sound shed and the loading/unloading ramp. I think that is it for this catalog but then again maybe not...........Paul


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Patapsco Valley RR said:


> Just remember the Penn Central GG1 you missed out on at York. There is one in the catalog that would work well on your layout.


Chris, that's what I get for not looking under the table! Of course, the perpetrator who bought it _knew_ I was on the hunt.  The PC GG1 in the catalog is just like the MTH version I already have.

But you're not going to get me like you and Craig did for that Legacy B&O EM-1!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## vadarthdad (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks to 86TA355SR, I ordered the UP Excursion Train.
I thought I had enough MTH UP passenger cars, but there was something about these...Maybe it was the dream that some day, I'll make a trip to Cheyenne and see all 3 UP Steam Engines running...but for now, I'll settle for a 1/48 +/- version of that dream.
I also ordered the VL PFE Reefers.
And the NS SD90MAC.


----------



## whitesock (Feb 29, 2016)

I just order the Lionchief Plus Southern Pacific A5 0-4-0. Hope to have it soon. I am new at this hobby.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

6-83535 PRR GLa 2-bay hopper 3-pack

6-83539 PRR GLa 2-bay hopper 3-pack

The Lionel GLA's (first introduced two catalogs ago) are really good scale models, down to the PRR 2DF8 trucks that were new with this car. At $170 for a 3-pack from Charles Ro vs. around $180 *per car* for brass (the only other way to get a scale GLa) it is a no-brainer.


----------



## Last Green Valley RR (Mar 1, 2016)

SP Daylight GS-4 and all the cars.
UP Excursion train.
PFE Vision reefers.
BAR and PRR sound cars.


----------



## Robbie (Nov 5, 2015)

I ordered the Milwaukee Road H16-44. A second set of the Vision PFE reefers, and the Chicago Northwestern PS-1 with sounds. Finally, although it does not fit in my Midwest Wisconsin collection, I went for a Vision Lionel GG1. I never had one before.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Nothing...but I did order something from the Smith & Wesson catalog.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Nothing...but I did order something from the Smith & Wesson catalog.


Anything good?


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I started with a list, but I only ordered the phantom. I was going to order the Up excursion cars, but after seeing the 21" cars in York, I decided to wait. I receive the 21" bluebird cars last week, and decided not to get the UP cars. The 21" blue bird cars, were not ready to run out of the box. I had to adjust them so they didn't derail every 3 feet, not they only derail every 8 feet..... More work to do. Plus the color is off between the cars and the Lionel e8....


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

There was really nothing that interested me at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

vadarthdad said:


> Thanks to 86TA355SR, I ordered the UP Excursion Train.
> I thought I had enough MTH UP passenger cars, but there was something about these...Maybe it was the dream that some day, I'll make a trip to Cheyenne and see all 3 UP Steam Engines running...but for now, I'll settle for a 1/48 +/- version of that dream.
> I also ordered the VL PFE Reefers.
> And the NS SD90MAC.


:smilie_daumenpos:

You can never own to many UP passenger cars!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ordered the UP excersion add on cars, baggage with the flag and the other coach car. I will probably sell the other car all I wanted was the flag car, now that we know it will be 18 inches. Also ordered the Lion Chief+ Reading and Northern. Probably wait til the beers cars arrive and pick up them.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Just the New York Central Express Milk Reefer.......but I believe that one had been announced the catalog before.....

Peter


----------



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> I started with a list, but I only ordered the phantom. I was going to order the Up excursion cars, but after seeing the 21" cars in York, I decided to wait. I receive the 21" bluebird cars last week, and decided not to get the UP cars. The 21" blue bird cars, were not ready to run out of the box. I had to adjust them so they didn't derail every 3 feet, not they only derail every 8 feet..... More work to do. Plus the color is off between the cars and the Lionel e8....


Very disappointing given the price, I am sure. Had a similar experience with the Lionel Amtrak passenger cars a number of years ago. Not the end of the world, but certainly it serves as a disincentive to future purchases when you have to make numerous adjustments on a new purchase.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Nothing...but I did order something from the Smith & Wesson catalog.


Was it a bullet train?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

*"Was it a bullet train?"*

Too funny.


----------

